# 2012 brute



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Go to YouTube and type in scoots new 2012 brute (first time out) you can see it in action. Sorry I can not post the video from my iPad.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

whos all yellow can am at the begging of the video


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

i mean arctic cat


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is htown off road Houston Texas


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

sweet set-up


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The 2012 looks much better with some real tires!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

snorkels may be an issue(no center), like the upgrades but sorry not sold on the new factory look. Hope you got a good deal. I know they come with upgraded power. have they changed any of the flawed parts, potentiometers or front and rear seals? controllers? think my next will be a Polaris side by side.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Even the front end looks better on yours than other pic's I've seen. Nice job.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks pretty sweet all decked out !


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I spent some time riding one today. They did well on the motor upgrades. They are much stronger IMO. I'm very pleased.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Even the front end looks better on yours than other pic's I've seen. Nice job.


That is not my brute I still have my 08 just a friend of a friend but he did do a good job fixing it up.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

How does he like the power of it? They did well on the new compression, cam profiles and advanced timing on them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks %100 better with the mods!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> looks %100 better with the mods!!


 
:agreed: Looking better all the time...


----------

